# New book about DP/DR - 7 Shrinks



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

A new book about DP/DR. Anyone read it? Looks interesting.

Google Preview...

7 Shrinks: 60 Years in an Undiagnosed Altered State


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

surf said:


> A new book about DP/DR. Anyone read it? Looks interesting.
> 
> Google Preview...
> 
> ...


This book by a DP patient, Joe Perkins have also come out a few weeks ago;
"Life on Autopilot: A Guide to Living with Depersonalization"








Life on Autopilot: A Guide to Living with Depersonalization Disorder: Amazon.co.uk: Perkins, Joe: 9781787755994: Books


Buy Life on Autopilot: A Guide to Living with Depersonalization Disorder by Perkins, Joe (ISBN: 9781787755994) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk






He also have the youtube channel "DPD Diaries"


----------

